# Question about Spacers



## AllanP (Mar 16, 2015)

So I'm planning on making a wa handle for my knife

I am trying to put together all the materials, I have found most of what I need, but I am unsure where to find spacers for the handles

I know there are nickle and copper spacers that some people use on this site, I have also see colored ones like red and blue spacers that I am unsure of what materials they are

My question is basically where I can find materials to make the spacers, and if I do find the materials what are some tips I need to know when working with it.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## mkriggen (Mar 16, 2015)

You can get what you need from Jantz http://www.knifemaking.com/ . The colored spacers are generally just referred to as 'fiber' spacers, or vulcanized fiber spacers. There are no secrets to working with the fiber spacers. The key to metallic spacers is heat control. If you over heat them you can compromise your glue joints and/or damage adjacent materials. To minimize this, use fresh, sharp abrasives and go slow. If it gets to hot to hold comfortably, stop and let things cool down.

Be well,
Mikey


----------



## knyfeknerd (Mar 16, 2015)

For your 1st time, I would recommend using the fiber spacers. The metal can definitely be difficult to work with. Especially if doing mortise and tenon construction.


----------



## AllanP (Mar 16, 2015)

Thanks guys, I'm going to get some fiber ones since it is my first handle

I found some on a Canadian website so it will save me some shipping cost


----------



## tim37 (Apr 1, 2015)

Don't use the fiber ones - they will absorb water over time. Only use G-10, which is readily available. It is fiberglass laid up with epoxy resin. Micarta will also work, although it can be hard to find in thin sheets.

Tim


----------

